# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Kein Klatsch

## konradadenauer

http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/mediz...x.html?lang=de

Näheres dazu nur über PN oder e-mail über meine Website.

----------


## Bagsida

> http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/mediz...x.html?lang=de
> 
> Näheres dazu nur über PN oder e-mail über meine Website.



Warum so geheimnisvoll, d.h. ist doch wie auch das Denque-Fieber sozusagen "ein alter Hut" ?!

*Siehe hier vom Mai 2009 :*

http://www.phuketgazette.net/dailynews/ ... sp?Id=7420

und hier *Chikungunyafieber* 

Bagsida

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von konradadenauer
> 
> http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/mediz...x.html?lang=de
> 
> Näheres dazu nur über PN oder e-mail über meine Website.
> 
> 
> 
> Warum so geheimnisvoll,


Könnte eventuell damit zusammenhängen, dass gestern in Krabi die Eröffnung der Hauptsaison feierlich begangen wurde.

----------


## Bagsida

Ach so - dann sollte man das, so wie es auch das *Auswärtige Amt*  praktiziert, aber gerade publik machen, damit die Touris aufpassen und nicht weiter zur Verbreitung beitragen, wobei ich eher die Schweinegrippe meine.

Ferner finde ich es in "Dorfnews und Klatsch" fehl am Platz.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Ferner finde ich es in "Dorfnews und Klatsch" fehl am Platz.


Ich habe allerdings nichts Besseres gefunden. Z.B. "Gesundheit" oder "Krankheiten".

----------


## Enrico

So, hoffe mal war richtig so   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> So, hoffe mal war richtig so


Find ich eigentlich auch, denn sämtliche Krankheiten sind nicht gut, aber das Leben ist besser.

Wobei man berücksichtigen sollte, dass der Tod so schlecht auch nicht ist.

----------


## Bagsida

Tja, das Leben ist eines der schwersten .........   ::  


Denke auch, dass es besser hier aufgehoben ist.

----------

